
Feds: Hackers Ran Concert Ticket Racket - wglb
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/07/feds-hackers-ran-concert-ticket-racket/
======
dfxm12
The hackers are going to get in trouble with the feds. That's great.

However, certainly, Stub Hub has some culpability here, right? The article is
light on details as to how this happened, but but whether it was negligence,
or if they knew about this and let it happen, Stub Hub still profited from
this, and it will probably happen again.

That's the problem with e-commerce security: e-commerce shops have little
incentive to secure their system, especially a shop, like Stub Hub, with such
a large piece of the pie.

------
panarky
Was this related to eBay's leak of user info?

eBay owns StubHub, and getting usernames, home addresses, email addresses,
etc. could help with account takeovers at StubHub even if the systems are
separate.

